# New sailor, old person



## NJHippo (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi
I am a new convert to sailing, having been a powerboat owner in the past. Spent one weekend sailing and bought my first sailboat, a new to me 2000 American 14.6. Love the technical end of sailing, much different from pushing the throttle lever.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Well said and welcome! What is your sailing territory?


----------



## NJHippo (Jul 26, 2018)

Northern New Jersey lakes


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

NJHippo said:


> Northern New Jersey lakes


in that case you might find this book interesting and inspiring.

https://www.amazon.com/Whortonsvill.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Written by a dear friend about his move from northern NJ to the wilds of coastal NC.

oh, and welcome!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

To NJHippo, Welcome to SailNet. As a former northern Jersey boy myself, it is always nice to see a fellow Jerseyite taking up the sport.



bristol299bob said:


> in that case you might find this book interesting and inspiring.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whortonsvill.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> 
> ...


If your friend is in Whortonsville, I can only hope that he is okay since Whortonsville really was hit hard with a record high storm surge.

Jeff


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing better than small boat sailing.

Not exactly "The Wind in the Willows," but a shared feeling.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff_H said:


> To NJHippo, Welcome to SailNet. As a former northern Jersey boy myself, it is always nice to see a fellow Jerseyite taking up the sport.
> 
> If your friend is in Whortonsville, I can only hope that he is okay since Whortonsville really was hit hard with a record high storm surge.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you for the kind wishes. Yes Whortonsville took a serious hit from this storm. I keep my boat there and reports are slow to come ... roads are still impassable.

I too am a Jersey boy (Clifton) ... it's a fading memory for me at this point. But sadly my friend is gone, taken by cancer. His inspiration lives on in those of who knew him.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

bristol299bob said:


> Thank you for the kind wishes. Yes Whortonsville took a serious hit from this storm. I keep my boat there and reports are slow to come ... roads are still impassable.
> 
> I too am a Jersey boy (Clifton) ... it's a fading memory for me at this point. But sadly my friend is gone, taken by cancer. His inspiration lives on in those of who knew him.


I hope that you came through the storm okay and I am sorry about losing your friend. I am from Englewood. I don't know how old you are but in 1968 I went out a few times with a girl from Clifton named Pam Angel.

Jeff


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks Jeff. 

Well I got word that my boat made it through just fine, but the marina took a lot of damage. 

In 1968 I was 8! I don't know Pam Angel or the Angel Family, but I'm sure she was a cutie ... afterall, Clifton is known for it's good looking residents


----------

